# Buffalo Wild Wings-Blazin Challenge



## wjs2nd (Mar 17, 2013)

So I tried the Buffalo Wild Wings wing challenge. 12 wing covered in their Blazin sauce in 6 mins. It's around 300,000 scoville units, not to bad. However, 12 big wings in 6 mins is a lot of food. Iwas able to eat 9 wings before time ran out. I'm not a heavy eater and I don't know if I could eat 12 wings of any flavor. It was fun to try though!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2013)

i'll have to try it; they must be big wings to be a lot of food... do you get them for free if you eat them all?


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I'm not a heavy eater. I read some reviews and noticed people talking about it being more of an ratting challenge. Some people said they did it in 3 mins or so. You get a free t-shirt saying you survived the challenge.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2013)

well, usually places will have tiny wings so that you eat and spend more  so a place that has big wings is something good!

way way back in the binghamton, ny area where I grew up, 10 cent wings were the norm. and,... binghamton was where the real hot wings started, not in buffalo! (usurpers :rollhappy: )


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, and the 12 wings cost me 9.99. I heard depending on where you live it can range from 8.99 to 12.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2013)

I love chicken wings. :drool: I went to Buffalo for the Wing-fest a few years ago. I don't like Buffalo sauce but barbeque and tangy sauces I love!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2013)

ah, you need to go to binghamton for their wings and the spiedie fest!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2013)

It may be hard to make it up in August for the fest, When is the riggies fest? I would definitely come up for that.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2013)

it looks like there may no longer be a riggie festival. I found a news article in early 2011 stating that it's sponsor and site host was backing out though the director said it would still happen, but I didn't find any info for it (bummer)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2013)

That sucks! What could be better than pasta and chicken in a spicy cream sauce?


----------



## Clark (Mar 18, 2013)

At the BWW in Virginia that we ate at, big sign on door- No Guns Inside


Great service, nice staff.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmmm, didn't noticed a "no firearms" sign at the one I went to in Minnesota, a carry state.

Their Blazin sauce is also a little so so compared to their other sauces. I really like the mango habanero.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 19, 2013)

the m.h. would probably be really good; both have flavor and flavors with heat are really good.

there was one bar my sister went to a lot in bingotown in the late '70s when the local hockey team was playing, and they had a cook whose last name was 'sully', and they had a super-hot version of their hot wings that was called the 'sully-cidal'. 
though I like fairly warm things at times, I have no time or interest for the things that are just blazing hot, and have no flavor. blazing hot wings and other stuff that has no redeeming flavor are a waste of money in my eyes. it's far more skillful to create a sauce that has that perfect balance of heat and flavor, that makes you 'want' to eat more and sweat (or not sweat to tell the truth), not just spit them out


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2013)

Next time I come up I will bring you some "Jerk" chicken!


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2013)

Billy, we have used BWW only once. The two closest to our home, are not quick to get to.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'm from NJ and I know how long food chains can take to "come in". If you get to go I suggest the mango habanero. I try to come back to NJ once a summer but my wife and I are saving up for a house, so I don't know about this year.


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2013)

As the crow flies, the mileage is nothing. It's the traffic.

Our door is always open. 

Hope you folks get a mortgage soon, I think the bottom rates are behind us now.


----------



## phraggy (Mar 21, 2013)

NYEric said:


> That sucks! What could be better than pasta and chicken in a spicy cream sauce?




Yorkshire fish and chips Eric all cooked in proper fat from the White Rose county--and that's from a lad from the Red Rose county!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2013)

Yum! Deep fried food will be the death of Western Civilization!


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2013)

i like the mango habanero. The blazin is good too. There are much hotter sauces out there.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh yea, I grow ghost peppers.


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Oh yea, I grow ghost peppers.



yep. good stuff.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 21, 2013)

Beat you on that! Right now my seedlings include Trinidad Moruga (2 m su), Butch T (1.5 m su) and those measly "ghosts", Bhut Jolokia (1m su).


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice, I was able to find/get the ghost from a local garden center. They only brought in 30 or so plants.


----------



## phraggy (Mar 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yum! Deep fried food will be the death of Western Civilization!



The death of western civilisation has already started and it's got nothing to do with food!!!!

Ed


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2013)

I just saw a lay's potato chip ad on FB that asked which flavor was your choice of weight gain…um, really? Do they think this is positive advertising???

(I do love good wings though. There's a nice place in Danbury, CT - probably the only nice place there - tvs in the bathrooms and everything!)


----------

